# Slot car swap calender ?



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Guys is there any place on the web yet to find a 2016 slot car swap meet calendar ? I am asking for a look from late Feb thru mid April give or take ! My wife and I are slated for a vacation to Australia and on to Thailand with a stop or 2 as we go ! 2 month trip as it works out to be . BUT a lot of flying and that MAY be an issue I cannot overcome which will take me off the trip and she will go without me . This leaves me stateside IF that happens with a car and some time ! Catch my drift ? Anyway IF plan B happens I wish to B LOL prepared ! Alternate also IF I can fly a shorter stretch is sneaking out to the Fray ! Let me know on that calendar please and thanks !*


*Dennis *


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*None ?*


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

...other than the Midwest show?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I don't want to build the calendar if one is available so I was hoping to find that like days apparently gone by ... we had something out there ! BUT from the responses I gather nothing is . So I may have to adjust my adjustment to plans should they come to that .*
*
*
*Dennis *


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Slot Car Central usually has a good list but i don't think it has been updated yet.
>Tom<


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Brad's is a little late maybe. The Ohio show is April 24th.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Super Coupe said:


> Slot Car Central usually has a good list but i don't think it has been updated yet.
> >Tom<


Thanks Tom I will check it out once I know something . That way with luck an update will be there ! 


Dennis


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

ajd350 said:


> Brad's is a little late maybe. The Ohio show is April 24th.


* What is Brad's ? Ya the Ohio show would be late but thanks .*
*
*
*Dennis*


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

The Richfield, OH show. Brad Bennett runs it.


----------

